# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...1/25/15



## jd56 (Jan 25, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week,  whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 25, 2015)

neat british bike, looks like a philips built. What is interesting is the two tone paint. This isn't something you see very often on british bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I grew up about 20 miles north of Evansville, Ind so when Wes offered this plate I was on it. Also scored this 2007 edition Krate off CL. This is not  BFK and it seems the build quality of these bikes was much better although in no way even close to the originals. This one was ridden but still really clean and I plan to pass it along--see for sale thread later. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 25, 2015)

Picked up this Roadmaster frame/fork from a rrb member. Love the colors on this one.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 25, 2015)

*Schwinn find*

Old Schwinn find


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 25, 2015)

Picked up these 3 and a krate fork. Found them on CL in Staten Island for what I think was a steal. Planning on keeping the Rams horn, the other two are being sold. The green fastback is already on ebay and the Chopper will be joining it as soon as I straighten the sissy bar, add the rear brake and clean it up


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Delta disease*

I got this on Ebay Sunday,delivered on Friday ,framed 50 x 22  1944 print of the DELTA ELECTRIC CO. 
It came from a small antique store in Fairmount Indiana about 60 miles south of Marion,In. where DELTA was located The store owner told me he just recently bought it from an estate sale in Marion,i sure would like to know if it was hanging in the DELTA front offices


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice print!!


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 25, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> I got this on Ebay Sunday,delivered on Friday ,framed 50 x 22  1944 print of the DELTA ELECTRIC CO.
> It came from a small antique store in Fairmount Indiana about 60 miles south of Marion,In. where DELTA was located The store owner told me he just recently bought it from an estate sale in Marion,i sure would like to know if it was hanging in the DELTA front offices



That is very cool. I saw that and was afraid the glass would break when it shipped. Looks like the seller packed it well. I can almost guarantee that was either in the reception area or main office of the factory. That was a great score!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a great week this week. Found some very nice bikes, 3 are Canadian bikes. The first was a 1897 Comet wood frame. I picked it up along with a real nice old Wrights Olympic saddle, pair of NOS leather grips, 1 nice wood rim and a rough wood rim. Second score was a 41? Schwinn DX in mostly original shape, drum brakes front and back. Same place I picked up a 20's Eatons Glider double bar bike in black, first time I found one in black. Pinstripes are still there and transfer headbadge is partially there. The next one came from same place, 1940's CCM Rambler double bar bike. It was in a dark basement. I thought it was original paint but when I got it outside I found it has been repainted. Still a cool find, Sturmey Archer 3 speed drum brake. I hope to get more from this person. There is a wood rim bike in storage but no info on it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 25, 2015)

NICE! GREAT paint on that DX!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 25, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> I had a great week this week. Found some very nice bikes, 3 are Canadian bikes. The first was a 1897 Comet wood frame. I picked it up along with a real nice old Wrights Olympic saddle, pair of NOS leather grips, 1 nice wood rim and a rough wood rim. Second score was a 41? Schwinn DX in mostly original shape, drum brakes front and back. Same place I picked up a 20's Eatons Glider double bar bike in black, first time I found one in black. Pinstripes are still there and transfer headbadge is partially there. The next one came from same place, 1940's CCM Rambler double bar bike. It was in a dark basement. I thought it was original paint but when I got it outside I found it has been repainted. Still a cool find, Sturmey Archer 3 speed drum brake. I hope to get more from this person. There is a wood rim bike in storage but no info on it.




Wow, nice stuff!  Do you live in Maine by chance?


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 25, 2015)

Live in the Great White North, dead center of Canada.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 25, 2015)

One of the awesome bikes I picked up this month and a rarest of rare fork (Not the Schwinn DD..a BMX fork)Skyway Tuff Fork..Only made for 6 months in the late 70s


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 25, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> Live in the Great White North, dead center of Canada.




Lol ok...I thought your decking looked familiar and that you might have been in an episode of Down East Dickering on tv. Great scores!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 25, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> I hope to get more from this person. There is a wood rim bike in storage but no info on it.




Have you tried assigning the equity on your mortgage over to her?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Delta disease*

It made it here to so. cal. { i prayed  every day } in one piece, I was home when UPS pulled up to my house and when i saw the way it was packed and the condition of the box i was very nervous,lots of bubble wrap and stiff cardboard on the inside but the outside was 1 box slipped over each end and duct taped in the center and pretty beat up. The glass breaking was a huge concern of mine also   and the $114.11 USPS Economy shipping no insurance, but it said calculate shipping ,so i did and ended up having it shipped UPS Ground for $42.04  with $100 insurance. So total bill $262.04   I'm sure i would have paid double ,one of those "must have" items.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Very cool Delta print.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 25, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very cool Delta print.





Ya know, I'm not a photo collector but share the compassion of others. So, I have never hunted but reminded with that print.. I used to own a 5 story 1906 apartment building, and there were several versions of post cards made from then and later with similar prints like that. I even had laser reprints made that I gave away to clients. 

If it's not an area that's been covered strong, I bet there's plenty as, into the 20th century up to the 30's-40's every factory just about, nearly everything was printed in complementary post card format. . 

My apartment building had around 10 different cards, although some were the same image just up-dated or minor changes to look newer. With that in mind,, a guy [edit] or gal, could nearly explore a whole sub category of factory collectibles.


----------



## JKT (Jan 25, 2015)

I picked up this 1950 U.S.P.O DEPT. Schwinn cycle truck looks to be mostly original and straight. I have original parts to replace what's missing.. basket & brackets, pedals ,bars, seat, drop stand etc.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2015)

this is one factory that i've looked for many years and through many thousands of postcards and other on line pictures and resources to locate any pictures of, and this print is the only picture i have ever come across and it's only an artists rendition of,not an actual photograph. If you ever come across an actual photo or print of the actual factory PLEASE contact me i would be very interested.
thank you


----------



## Arrington (Jan 25, 2015)

Found this old neon advertising clock.


----------



## petritl (Jan 25, 2015)

I went out to some junk shops with my wife yesterday....it was Tubs o fun.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 25, 2015)

What is the serial number on the dx?
Nice original to find!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2015)

*Previously posted Paramount on CL*

Just got the Paramount that '66TigerCat' posted the link for last month.
  Seller dropped it off at Trans Am bike shop in Farmington ,MO. and 'LT' packed it up for me and shipped it through
 Bike Flights. 2 boxes for $70.00 insured.
   Very late 50's Paramount with amateur paint job But correct hubs, track stem
 and correct 9/16 track cranks. Also had an extra early Campagnolo track hub included!
     The last of these frames didn't have integral cups like the earlier ones did.
      Excellent CL deal.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow ...what a collection of finds this past week everyone.
Thanks for posting! 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Just got the Paramount that '66TigerCat' posted the link for last month.
> Seller dropped it off at Trans Am bike shop in Farmington ,MO. and 'LT' packed it up for me and shipped it through
> Bike Flights. 2 boxes for $70.00 insured.
> Very late 50's Paramount with amateur paint job But correct hubs, track stem
> ...




Now that is a beauty,congrats ! I have always loved those older Paramounts.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2015)

*Stuff from the show yesterday*

Colson guard, 28" drop stand for my 24 mead built rugby, Bevin bros bell and nice glass reflector, 28 x 10 prewar longhorn bar, and a schwinn heavyweight 26x8 Sb bar. I consider it a good day for me. Rob.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2015)

We picked up this '52 Panther, had frame issues so was a good parts bike. 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 26, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> What is the serial number on the dx?
> Nice original to find!




DX has a D in first spot, 41 in last 2 places. D---41


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 28, 2015)

*New Find Cleaned Up*

Cleaned up my find today, a '69 Stingray Deluxe with an added springer.  Looks like the springer forks were bent to give it a lower position, then struts drilled with new axle holes, good job though.  It started as a standard krate springer, can't beat original Stingray white walls.  I added the 70's taller sissy bar and cool ACS axle spinners today to help with wheelies!  I went to visit this guy to look through his vintage stereo equipment (had stacks of it in his basement) and ended up leaving with the Stingray, a Harmon Kardon dual power receiver and a vintage set of Bose 301 speakers, a good day!


----------

